# Diesel engine break-in period



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yay or nay? So far I've read NOT to tow for the first 500 miles. That is for the differential break-in. What about the motor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Wives tail*

Put in fuel and drive , I have heard that they are supposed to brake in and have better mileage but never seen it !


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Put it to work and don't worry about it.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd baby that truck otherwise it will break. Gotta go easy on gm stuff.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Pot calling the kettle black.........


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Hunter11 said:


> Pot calling the kettle black.........


Ya the guy who wont drive a truck longer than 2 years :rotfl:

He does drive fords so it is a little hard to argue with the logic


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Class 8 tractors are fuel and go. 

Those are the big semis. I don't see any need to break in.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Getting back on the OP question, I got my truck on a Wednesday and towed our 5th wheel that weekend with about 300 miles on it. Put it to work.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

oOslikOo said:


> Ya the guy who wont drive a truck longer than 2 years :rotfl:
> 
> it's what you gotta do to avoid the death wobble and spontaneous combustion problems...
> http://m.autoblog.com/2014/08/04/ford-f-series-super-duty-fire-photos-amazing/


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Drive it. Make sure to do your first service interval on time.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

oOslikOo said:


> Ya the guy who wont drive a truck longer than 2 years :rotfl:
> 
> He does drive fords so it is a little hard to argue with the logic


I drove gun until I couldn't deal with all the issues and gm never fixing anything. 
My last good truck was my '04 gmc. After that it was all downhill.

You mad?


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> I drove gun until I couldn't deal with all the issues and gm never fixing anything.
> My last good truck was my '04 gmc. After that it was all downhill.
> 
> You mad?


Not at all. I find your hatred humorous


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

oOslikOo said:


> Not at all. I find your hatred humorous


If you knew what it stemmed from then you'd understand.

My hatred has a background.  I'll leave it at that.

Good luck OP with your truck. Hope you are treated better by gm than I was.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> If you knew what it stemmed from then you'd understand.
> 
> My hatred has a background.  I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Good luck OP with your truck. Hope you are treated better by gm than I was.


I've got the same experience. Too bad my dad isn't smart enough to get out like I was.


----------



## dspencer (Jan 30, 2007)

Late to the party but newer engines don't need to be broken in. I wouldn't go trying to kill it but you know, just drive it.

I have heard that for the first thousand miles you should not pull too heavy in order to let the gears take a set.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Ford recommends 500 mile breakin. When I bought my last truck 2011 6.7L the service manager said it would be fine but to not set the cruise control. The next day I towed a 21ft bay boat from Dallas to Rockport. Never had any problems with the truck and am about to do the same thing with my new truck with only 150 miles on it. 

I wouldnt worry about it and just vary your speed just like breaking in a new outboard.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

leadhead10 said:


> Ford recommends 500 mile breakin. When I bought my last truck 2011 6.7L the service manager said it would be fine but to not set the cruise control. The next day I towed a 21ft bay boat from Dallas to Rockport. Never had any problems with the truck and am about to do the same thing with my new truck with only 150 miles on it.
> 
> I wouldnt worry about it and just vary your speed just like breaking in a new outboard.


What's the deal with not using cruise? I've heard this on other vehicles as well. Manufacturer says don't use the cruise while towing. Is it a safety issue, or drive train/mechanical issue?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

No cruise during break in ensures variable speeds.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Seriously though after 150K miles do you think you can tell the difference between a truck which drove 500 miles on cruise control towing nothing versus a new truck who towed a boat for the first 500? Stick to the regular maintenance and whatever shakes out shakes out!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> What's the deal with not using cruise? I've heard this on other vehicles as well. Manufacturer says don't use the cruise while towing. Is it a safety issue, or drive train/mechanical issue?


Its exactly what Surf Ox said, it just ensures varying speeds. I use cruise all the time while towing but not during the break in.


----------

